# The Best Place In The World To Live Or Retire That Nobody’s Talking About



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

The Best Place In The World To Live Or Retire That Nobody's Talking About

What do you think of this opinion below ??




> William Joseph Miller · Los Angeles, California
> Portugal is in serious economic crisis. Portugal has a soaring unemployment rate.
> 
> What happens when scores of wealthy ex-pats flock to the Algave, qui não falan portuges?
> ...


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Nonsense.

Blather.

What if it rains on Tuesday and I haven't got my hat and the cat slips and puts a claw in the plug ...


Oh dear me! What terrible risks!

Things might happen in the Portuguese allow them to be so.

No expat I know is a burden on the Portuguese State.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think he's talking out of his hat or perhaps somewhere else........... Doesn't he know the Algarve has been a British colony for several decades? lol!


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

azoreseuropa said:


> The Best Place In The World To Live Or Retire That Nobody's Talking About
> 
> What do you think of this opinion below ??


Mea Maxima Culpa

Here I was sitting, all Fat and Sassy believing that it wasn't possible to put the boots to Portugal any worse than had already been accomplished by the Unholy Trinity (IMF, EU, WTO).

And then along you come in Town Crier mode and shatter my reverie

Shame on you


----------

